# Double butted spokes



## Rivnut (Nov 6, 2020)

In my haste to collect bikes and make storage manageable, I disassembled about four different middleweight Schwinns.  I'm in the process of assembling the last one and I just noticed that about 10 spokes in one wheel have been replaced.  The original spokes in the front wheel are double butted and laced in a four cross pattern (279mm).  The spokes in the rear are three cross and not double butted.  On the Speedster that I finished a couple of weeks ago, the rear wheel is double butted but the front has straight spokes but is laced in a three cross pattern.  The double butted rear wheel has the Bendix Aviation 2 speed hub. My question is would the double butted 3 cross rear be appropriate with the double butted 4 cross front on the 59 Speedster? Your opinions:1)  Do I just leave things as is or 2) do I look for 10 279mm double butted spokes, place those in the front wheel, then swap wheels so one bike has double butted spokes front and rear.  Would Schwinn have put a four lace front hub on a bike with a three lace 2 speed rear hub?

Anyone have a dozen of so 279mm double butted spokes for sale?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## lounging (Nov 6, 2020)

No on '59 Speedster but only matters to you
1) yes if you don't want to spend money
2) only if it bothers you

No I don't think Schwinn would have 2 wheels laced differently

double butted spokes are overrated.  I've got a bunch of nos 10 19/32" straight 14 ga spokes/nipples I could sell you


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2020)

""Would Schwinn have put a four lace front hub on a bike with a three lace 2 speed rear hub?""

four cross is simply the pattern. the hubs would be the same, there would only be a difference in spoke length between the two. 

I did a rear hub swap in a bike using the spokes that came with it. spoked it 3 cross using 4 cross length spokes, they were all 1/4 " too long.


----------



## Roger Henning (Nov 6, 2020)

Schwinn probably didn't but a dealer may well have to provide the bike the customer wanted (2 speed).  Roger


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm not that into the double butted spokes but it's either replace 10 or 26. I choose 10.  I wouldn't have even noticed but the 10 replacements have a totally different appearance to them.  So, if you'd send me a PM with what $$ you'd want for a 12 - 15 of them, we can work out the details. 
Thanks, Ed


----------



## bloo (Nov 6, 2020)

That kind of blows up the idea that Schwinn used 3 cross on s7 rims so they could continue using the same spokes they were using 4 cross on S2, drop center, and Lobdell flats. It has been suggested in other threads.

For what its worth, my 61 speedster had cross 3 double butted on both wheels. Schwinn approved front and Bendix kickback rear on s7 rims. The spoke lengths were different front to rear.

Rivnut, I assume your 2 speed has a squeeze handle since it's 1959. It may be a smaller diameter than my kickback.

Here are the measurements of the original spokes. The longer ones are for the front.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 7, 2020)

bloo said:


> That kind of blows up the idea that Schwinn used 3 cross on s7 rims so they could continue using the same spokes they were using 4 cross on S2, drop center, and Lobdell flats. It has been suggested in other threads.
> 
> For what its worth, my 61 speedster had cross 3 double butted on both wheels. Schwinn approved front and Bendix kickback rear on s7 rims. The spoke lengths were different front to rear.
> 
> ...



Hola saludos*!* Espero estes seguro con la familia*
Donde consiguió esa regla para medir rayos*!* Gracias


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 7, 2020)

bloo said:


> That kind of blows up the idea that Schwinn used 3 cross on s7 rims so they could continue using the same spokes they were using 4 cross on S2, drop center, and Lobdell flats. It has been suggested in other threads.
> 
> For what its worth, my 61 speedster had cross 3 double butted on both wheels. Schwinn approved front and Bendix kickback rear on s7 rims. The spoke lengths were different front to rear.
> 
> ...



Nice ruler to measure spokes. Never seen  one before


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 10, 2020)

manuel rivera said:


> Nice ruler to measure spokes. Never seen  one before



Bates Steel Rule.  Get one at most any office supply store.  I've got three of them 12", 15", and 18"


----------



## bloo (Nov 10, 2020)

That one in my picture is a spoke ruler. That's not quite right. To be more specific, it is a printed copy of a PDF of a spoke ruler, provided by @100bikes. There is a place to hook the spoke so you get an accurate reading. See here for details:









						Found - I need some Schwinn s7 spokes | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Wanted: Spokes. They are double-butted and measure about .062 in the middle and .080 on the ends. 14-16 gauge I guess?  Need 10 for 26" S7 front rim with "Schwinn Approved" front hub. Cross 3 pattern. They measure 10-11/16"  Need 3 for  26" S7  rear rim with Bendix Red Triple Band kickback...




					thecabe.com
				




Park makes a spoke ruler too, probably metric.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 16, 2020)

Bump. Still looking for some 11" long double butted spokes. Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2020)

From all the 50's and 60's Schwinn middleweights I have I've noticed that the 50's bikes had double butted spokes and my 61's and up are all straight. All my 60's middleweights are three cross and the same length spoke front and rear. My 58 Corvette had three cross double butted front and rear, Bendix manual and Schwinn script hubs. Both my 55's have four cross double butted spokes front and rear. Coaster and Sturmey 3 with Schwinn script front on the 55's. Never owned a middleweight were the spoke cross was different from front to rear. 

The 58 Bendix 2.


----------

